# Name Change on BRP - how long does this take?



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We sent my partner's Biometrics Residency Permit to UKBA using the correct form BRP(RC) for a name change. We mailed the application by Special Delivery and it was signed for the next day.

However, it has been 5 weeks now and UKBA still holds her passport, her biometrics and basically every piece of identification she needs. She has job applications who want her to attend interview but without any of her identity, she's having to cancel them.

Does anyone know how long a name change can take (ie is 5 weeks the norm) or should we be getting in touch with someone somewhere to see what's happening?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One month seems typical but try calling 0300 123 2412 for an update.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Great - thanks Joppa. We'll give it one more week (to make it six weeks) and then we'll try calling.


----------



## askdash (Nov 29, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Great - thanks Joppa. We'll give it one more week (to make it six weeks) and then we'll try calling.


Hi 2farapart,

Has your partner received the biometric replacement card? I applied in September and am despairing because I have flights booked in a few days. Any information that you could share would really help make the wait easier.

Many thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it's bollocks and an affront to spousal visa holders to keep you waiting for so long.... 

I sent my stuff in two Saturdays ago (via Special Delivery) in order to have the spelling of the city of my birth corrected. I had EVERYTHING back in my hands by noon last Thursday (i.e. it was back in my hands in less than 4 business days).

Having to wait 5+ weeks is in-freaking-sane, especially seeing as it's only a few keystrokes on a computer to get it done, and they're able to get spelling corrections done within days just on the applicant's say so.

Because of the sh*tty service you've received so far, 2far, I've decided that I don't mind having my maiden name on my stuff for the time being. If/when I go for citizenship, I'll take the plunge and get it all changed before I apply (Cdn passport will have about a year left on it, so it will be worth it).


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

askdash said:


> Hi 2farapart,
> 
> Has your partner received the biometric replacement card? I applied in September and am despairing because I have flights booked in a few days. Any information that you could share would really help make the wait easier.
> 
> Many thanks.


Alas, no. It's a whole exercise in futility. 

We contacted [email protected] but received a stock reply: 


> We are unable to deal with this type of enquiry as we only deal with Biometric Residence Permits (BRP) once they have been requested; you should re-direct your enquiry to the Immigration Enquiry Bureau.


We've tried several times, with my partner stating VERY clearly that we already DO hold a BRP but have returned it for a name change. Same reply back. Of course, the telephone number for the Immigration Enquiry Bureau is simply a long, recorded message that states that all information is now held on their UKBA website - and then the call disconnects.

We are beyond mad now. They hold all my partner's identification papers. They still have her passport so she cannot (dare not) make any Christmas travel plans, and worse, they still hold her BRP card so she cannot now prove she can work. She's lost a third job opportunity now. She retook her biometrics about a month ago on their instruction and so we KNOW they started to process it, but nothing has happened since - and it seems we cannot contact anyone.

If anyone has a wall I can borrow, I'd love to bang my head against it (several times). In fact, askdash and I can share one!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Because of the sh*tty service you've received so far, 2far, I've decided that I don't mind having my maiden name on my stuff for the time being. If/when I go for citizenship, I'll take the plunge and get it all changed before I apply (Cdn passport will have about a year left on it, so it will be worth it).


The irony was that my partner needed to apply for a name-change on her passport, which entailed applying for a brand new US passport via the US Embassy in London, and then sent to the US for processing and issue. THAT took a mere 4 weeks from start to finish (and included a week's delay because we had to obtain a new Deed Poll because the first was signed by a 'legal executive' rather than the solictor himself). 

The only thing keeping me sane right now is the thankfulness that at least she has been granted her leave to remain and so we are together, unlike people who are being kept waiting indefinitely whilst having to live thousands of miles apart in complete uncertainty and fear.


----------



## askdash (Nov 29, 2012)

2farapart said:


> If anyone has a wall I can borrow, I'd love to bang my head against it (several times). In fact, askdash and I can share one!


2farapart, I share your frustration. Mine is a very straightforward case (lost my biometric in the UK and applied for a replacement). It has been 8 weeks since my biometrics and I haven't heard from UKBA since. I managed to get through to the UKBA call centre a couple of times but they were completely unhelpful. They told me that they cannot track the progress of any application before 6 months. The utter lack of transparency just baffles me. 

Going by the timelines others are posting online, I am sure we'll have lots of company at the wall.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi 2farapart, 

I was wondering what happened in the end? How long did it take for you to get the documents back?

I am not sure what to do because I am applying this next Friday at a PEO and Joppa mentioned to me in a thread I created that I can already use my married name in the application but I haven't changed my name yet anywhere (I got married less than a month ago). The thing is also that I am unsure about how easy it will be to change it in my country (and it seems that over there I can only change it in a way that I don't like). So I don't know if in the end I won't change it in my country because of this and I don't want to end up having different names in each country. But since I found this thread I'm realising that it might be difficult to change the name on the BRP later on. I just booked the PEO appointment to avoid not having my passport for a long period of time, so if changing the name in the BRP in a few months means I will be in that situation I just avoided then maybe I should apply using the married name. 

In the end is a decision I have to make on my own but I do wonder if you and your partner would have done things differently in hindsight.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

STILL waiting - close on 4 months now. Biometrics retaken 3 months ago. 

Every possible telephone number gives a recorded message about visiting their web-site, and then disconnects. Each time we email, the stock reply is "We only deal with BRPs - contact the Immigration Advisory Bureau" (something like that anyway). needless to say that number doesn't work either. Nor does writing in VERY simple words that it IS the Biometrics Residency Permit we're contacting them about. 

My partner's massively worried as a result. Not only can she STILL not work, but her mom is is frail in her late 70s and my partner really, badly wants to go visit her. She can't with no passport. I admit I have NO idea other than to send a (probably pointless) letter to our MP.

All I can say is, unless your visa application is at risk by the timing of a name change, try getting your name sorted before risking this debacle.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear you are still waiting. That is terrible and even worse given your partner's mother condition. I do hope they send it soon or at least tell you what is happening soon. 

I don't know if this would apply or not but when I have been searching online about the problems with the process to get a visa I found a page where they talk about Freedom of Information Requests. Would it be possible for you to do one, to at least get an idea of what is happening. Not sure if it's a good idea or if it's something that may have been discussed here before but I thought it would be good to mention it. 

I am still unsure about what to do. Need to enquire a bit more about how it all works in my country as well. I have two days to decide so hopefully I will make the right decision. Thank you for your answer and good luck!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> Hi 2farapart,
> 
> I was wondering what happened in the end? How long did it take for you to get the documents back?
> 
> ...


An option for you is to file your first FLR(M) under your maiden name and then about 2 months before you go to get your second FLR(M), change your passport to your married name (or whatever name you want to be known by) and then apply for the second FLR(M) in your married name.

While this will avoid the long wait for a new BRP that 2far has been experiencing, it will require you to be known as Melody Maiden-Name for the next 2.5 years, as the name on the BRP and the name on your passport must be the same. For your second FLR(M), you'll have enough lead time to get your passport changed before the application and then when you get your second visa, you can be Melody Married-Name.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you sure the BRP and the name in the passport must be the same? Joppa suggested I could apply with my married name now to make things easier (so that I don't have to send my passport and BRP again and wait for months like is currently happening). 

The problem is that in my country we can't change our names (I just found out, not sure if it's something new) so the name in the passport will remain the same but apparently what they can do is add as a note at the bottom in small print the married name. The other problem I have is that my passport expires in a year and a half so I can't wait till 2 months before the next FLR(M) to do the change like you suggest.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BRP and passport don't have to bear the same name. Some countries (Japan) for instance don't allow you to change the name on family register when married to a foreigner and your original name must stay on your passport. They do permit your so-called married name, like Michiko Smith, to be added under 'also known as', so same rule as in Mexico.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah... I was under the understanding that both had to be the same name. Good to know that they don't.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

FINALLY!

We received a letter today with all my partner's papers, her passport etc. Her BRP name-change is done and the card will be delivered within the next 7 days. We're most relieved; my partner can now apply for jobs again and more importantly can arrange to travel back to the US to visit her family.

So, for anyone wondering how long a name-change on a Biometrics Residency Permit might take within the UK (and how long they will be without passport etc), ours took just over 4 months in total.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Wonderful news, I'm really happy for you both!


----------

